# Java 9 Features Announced



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2014)

This one looks like a really massive update.



> A series of Java Enhancement Proposals (JEPs) has been published on OpenJDK concerning the next major update (Java 9). Previous rumors about Java 9 features haven't had very much weight, nor particularly interesting new features, but this new feature list is packed with developer favorites that the community has been requesting for many years.
> 
> These features include:
> 
> ...



Finally a standard built-in JSON API and HTTP client. No more do you have to rely on clunky third party APIs for these. Though it remains to be seen how these will perform.

Source: 403 Forbidden

More details:

JEP 198: Light-Weight JSON API
JEP 110: HTTP 2 Client
JEP 102: Process API Updates
JEP 143: Improve Contended Locking
JEP 197: Segmented Code Cache
JEP 199: Smart Java Compilation, Phase Two
JEP 201: Modular Source Code


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 21, 2014)

Finally an optimized JSON API. A lot of things are a welcoming addition to the crown.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah. Before this I used to wonder if there was an easy way to deserialize JSON into a Java object.


----------



## RBX (Nov 22, 2014)

I think it's time they make some changes to language as well - such as optional parameters.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2014)

They already added lambda expressions in Java 8.


----------



## RBX (Nov 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> They already added lambda expressions in Java 8.



How does that relate to Optional/Default valued parameters? I think optional parameters could greatly simplify Java API, which I honestly find overwhelming.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2014)

I meant from the changes in the language point of view.


----------

